# Samsung R580 - adding RAM



## Armani12 (May 28, 2011)

I own Samsung R580 based on Core i3. At the moment it have 3GB DDR3, 2 chips - one 2GB and the other 1GB. I would like to take that 1GB chip out and put there 4GB.

Would such combination (4+2) is OK?

*What RAM memory do I need to buy? Which one would be the best?

For what do I need to look for? Latency and frequency?

Is this memory a suitable one --> 4GB SODIMM DDR3 PC3-10600 1333 MHz?*


I have 64-bit system.
Exact laptop model is NP-R580-JS0DPL so according to specification it can support up to 8GB of DDR3.
This information is written on a 2GB chip:

2GB 1Rx8 PC3-8500S-07-10-ZZZ
M471B5773CHS-CF8 1033

And this is how CPU-Z looks like:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Go to RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com and use their system scanner or select your Samsung model from their database. It will tell you exactly what memory types are compatible & what they have in stock.

Guaranteed full refund if the RAM you buy from them isn't compatible.


----------

